# Rusty Bucket Boers Kidding Thread!



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our kidding season begins and ends with 7 does due 3/17/16 - 3/31/16. The does are getting wide and building udders with just 30 days left to go! This will be our second set of kiddings ever, our last one was with our Nubian doe almost 4 years ago! This weekend will consist of preparing the barn for kidding and making sure everything is ready! Our kidding kit is 99% done, we just need to get some BoSe from our vet.

All our does are bred to JSMBR Magic Jewels (reg. no. 10682397) a pure black (with a little white spot on his side) fullblood Boer buck.

Our does that will be kidding;
Foxy - Red Traditional; Kids will be ABGA registered Fullbloods.
Paisley - Blonde Traditional; Kids will be commercial.
Big Red - Red Solid; Kids will be ABGA registered at 75%.
Fancy - Red Traditional; Kids will be ABGA registered Fullbloods.
Vivian - Red Traditional; Kids will be ABGA registered at 88%.
Edith - Red Traditional; Kids will be ABGA registered at 88%
Bernadette - Red Traditional (But has a colored leg?); Kids will be commercial.

We're very excited and can't wait to see what everyone produces. 5/7 are first timers so we're a little nervous too. I'm not sure if we're hoping for does or bucks, but I know we're hoping for healthy babies! *Pictures are from today, a lazy day on Rusty Bucket Ranch!*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's some pictures of the buck they're bred to. Ignore his scruffiness - he's still in rut and coming out of winter so it doesn't make for a pretty coat..:ram:


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We went out and trimmed hooves and checked all our does over, and man are they getting wide! Some of them already have good udders going too! :wahoo: If you put your hand on their side you can feel a kick sometimes, but even though they don't move a whole lot - you can definitely feel them! 

Only took pictures of two, but we're really excited for these babies...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! I'll be kidding my boer and boer cross herd at that time too. I have 10 does bred. I'll send you good karma thoughts during my 3am barn checks! haha 

I really like your doe's names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look good.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

12 days until day 150 for the girls! They continue to get wider, and their udders are growing. The barn is set up and we have everything prepared. We got selenium gel so our kidding kit is 100% complete!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

9 days until day 150! We will be moving them into the barn this weekend (day 143-144) and I will be setting up to sleep in the barn! We figured it's cheaper and more reliable than a camera/monitor. We're so excited for these babies! I can't believe its been 4 years since we last had kids...


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We moved Paisley into the kidding pen tonight! Her ligs are mushy and her udder has filled a lot since Saturday! 

Setting up baby monitor tonight - possibly sleeping in the barn! I can't wait for babies (and I can't wait to get everyone through it safely!) 

Paisley is the blonde headed one! The red is Amy - her companion!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Exciting! Can't wait to see your kids!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing happened overnight! She seems to be fine this morning. Hoping she waits until friday because then I have a week off to watch her (and the others) round the clock.

Do you think she's getting close?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww, it's funny I still remember seeing pictures of your goats when they were babies and you had just got them.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Lstien; I know! We keep saying "our babies are having babies!" They were precious!

In other news Paisleys belly has dropped and her ligs are extremely mushy! Went out and checked her and she has some mucus. Do ligs *completely* disappear or can you still feel them if you try? Hers are so mushy, but if I press hard I can still find them. 

What do you think?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Paisleys ligaments are completely gone this morning!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

My goat's ligs are gone too good luck!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Well her ligs came back about 4 hours after they left. We needed to clean the kidding stall - so she's back out in pasture! We're doing night checks every 2 hours so she'll stay out until she's actually close. (We're wondering if she's as close as we think.)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahh the night checks, I've been at that for 5 days and let me tell you its getting old and I'm only 2/14 :hammer:. I just like my sleep too much lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of exhausting work.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yes but well worth it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I so agree.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Buck/doe twins from Edith!! Great easy birth, both out in 15 minutes and up and nursing in 5! Buck is solid black, doe is traditional. Doe is a keeper we think


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Twin bucks from Vivian!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

All healthy and nursing well! So happy for these kids!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you! We are so happy with them.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Everyone is doing great this morning. Both moms have passed their placenta and are taking care of their kids perfectly! We're retaining the doe, and possibly the white legged boy from Vivian as a wether companion for our buck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats I am glad your kids are coming. Good luck with the rest you have yet to kid.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Paisley's udder became enormous overnight and she hasn't eaten all day - she seems uncomfortable. Moved her into the kidding pen (once again)!


----------



## Kikinmackfarm (Mar 19, 2016)

They are Georgous don,t forget to post the babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love all the black!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Single doe from Paisley! Birth was fairly easy, it was pretty tight and she ripped a little - but baby is doing great. Vigorous and eating well. Paisley is doing well and is a great mom too.

The little girls color is very odd, she's a chocolate/lavender color with a light head. Not sure what her color would be called?

She will be retained and registered 50% with ABGA.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

That really is an unusual coloring. Can't wait to see how that turns out as she grows up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat coloring!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So we don't have anyone else due for a week or two (we think)!

All the kids are doing great and moms are perfect and have accepted each kid. The little girl born last night is beautiful and healthy too. So blessed with these kids.

Edith's traditional girl and solid boy!








Paisley's little girl! (Still not sure what color she is...)








Vivian's two boys!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just so you know since your buck is full blood paisley and bernadette's doe kids can be registered as 50% with ABGA just so you know.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Ah yes! But not the boys, since they have to be more than 98% to register, right?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Correct


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Great looking babies~love Paisley's little girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what I imagine paisley's doe will look like.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Such a pretty color....you'll have to keep us posted on her so we can see how she changes


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Well it turns out Bernadette was pregnant! She had a single doeling sometime today. I walked out to pasture to see her with her kid already up and nursing! She's a great mom and the doeling is very healthy. We named her Cora (as in corazon) because she has a perfect heart on her back. Precious little girl!

Bernadette has no real udder though?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe cute! Hope her milk comes in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Omg~that heart is so special! Love!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect. I bet her milk will come in soon


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Twin does from Fancy! I don't have any pictures yet but they are both black head traditionals! One was not doing well at all so we brought her in - she's doing well now and it seemed like fancy was going to accept her back, but now she's head butting and biting her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You must be busy with all those kids on the ground. Congratulations!!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

@groovyoldlady;

We are definitely busy! 

-----

Fancy rejected the kid so we now have a bottle baby. But in good news, the kid is healthy and active!!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Loving your babies!! Especially Paisley's little "frosty" girl!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's the little girl Fancy rejected. She's slept through the night and is doing great this morning. She also downed her bottle! Her leg is a little funky, we think she got stepped on - is there anything we should do to help it heal correctly? Maybe splint it?

Her sister is smaller but looks just like her except she has a blaze down her face!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is pretty I love her. I wouldn't do anything with her leg in a few days it will be fine I bet unless you can feel a break


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Did she get BoSe?


----------



## Kikinmackfarm (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot we just love to see the baby's that all have and it is [email protected]


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

All the kids are doing great! We were planning on moving them out to pasture yesterday but we hit a cold spell and it will be freezing until Tuesday. After that there should be sunshine so the kids will move out.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Awww kids are looking good that little girl is too cute! Will you be selling any? And yes I hate the cold lost a broiler chick last night to it but it's gonna be 65 on wednesday I belive and then 67-70 on thursday so i can't wait for warmer weather lol!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

All the kids are doing great! Big Red finally gave hers up this evening. Two beautiful healthy bucklings! I was hoping for a doe, but we already have 5 keepers so I guess it's alright that they are boys! As long as they're healthy right?

The first boy was born before we saw she was in labor and we watched the second be born! The second's bubble burst and she stopped having contractions which made him slip back inside, so I had to help him out before he inhaled goo. So far, so good! The weather is beautiful so they are staying out in pasture!

The other kids are great and growing like weeds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Babies are doing great this morning! Big Red is being an awesome momma.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Foxy kidded on 5/5/16 with a buck and a doe! First buckling was breech and HUGE. She gave up on getting him out so we had to assist. Doeling slid right out! Momma cleaned them both, but the next morning she had rejected the boy. UGH. He's doing great on a bottle, but we may sell him as a bottle baby because we don't have the time/money to raise another bottle baby!

Both are beautiful and healthy. So glad for a great and plentiful kidding season.

Total: 6 does 6 bucks!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thought I'd give an update on the kids! All the boys have been sold so I don't have any pictures of them but here are the girls!

In order of pictures;

Victoria aka Tori
Violet
Butterfly
Ezra
Corazon aka Cora
Eliza


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good


----------

